# Wasgau-Marathon / 16. Oktober



## TortureKing (24. August 2004)

Wer der Frankenbiker fährt mit ?

Egal ob Singlespeeder, CCler, Fit****er oder Spaßorientierter, ich glaube da müssen wir hin.

Am 16. Oktober treffen wir uns in der Pfalz beim Wasgau-Marathon zum GBBC-Finale! ( http://www.wasgau-mtb-marathon.de/ )

Ach ja Marathon klingt fürchterlich .... es gibt dort aber größere und kleinere Runden und keinerlei Zeitnahme ........ also für jeden was 

TK .... alles andere als ein Fitufugger aber trotzdem Vizeweltmeister


----------



## Frazer (24. August 2004)

Meine Überlegungen gehen schon in die Richtung, da mitzufahren, allerdings mit Schalter, meinem Knie zuliebe   

Wenn ich also nicht zufällig auf Lanzarote in der Sonne rumliege, dann könnt mer drüber reden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bateman (24. August 2004)




----------



## manic (24. August 2004)

Das Trikot will ausgefahren werden und so ist Papi auf jedne Fall am Start, wenn nichtirgendwas saublödes dazwischenkommt.

Ohne Form bin ich ja eh und durch den Urlaub wirds eh sicher nicht besser. 

Aber was solls. 75 km Schmerzen sind besseer asl nur 30 km.


----------



## FuzzyLogic (24. August 2004)

Tja, da ist dann nur die Frage: 45 km mit dem Singlespeeder, oder mehr, dann aber auf jeden Fall mit Schalter (schliesslich sieht das Streckenprofil anders aus als in Berlin)...


----------



## manic (24. August 2004)

45 km ist mir zu albern von der Länge her. Das wird zwar kein Zuckershclecken, aber wenn dann die 70er Runde. 

Außerdme muss ich mir das ehe rstmal im Profil anschauen etc. pp. 

Schalter? Was ist das? Fürs Licht?

Ich übernehme auch die Fitfocker-Riegel-versorgung.


----------



## nutallabrot (24. August 2004)

also ich wäre auch dabei....ob hart oder weich mit oder ohne Schaltung


----------



## Bateman (24. August 2004)

wie was lese ich hier mit Schaltung ???

das wird mit einem verflckten Gang gefahren Ihr Luschen...

wo komm wa denn da hin...

Bateman


----------



## TortureKing (24. August 2004)

genau, wer´s  kann macht das 
 ..... die Schalter sollten mindestens auf die 120 KM-Runde


----------



## FuzzyLogic (24. August 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> .... die Schalter sollten mindestens auf die 120 KM-Runde



Genau an die hatte ich auch gedacht. Wenn das Ding schon Marathon heisst...  

EDIT: Aber welche Runde fahren wir denn nun, denke schon, die SSpler sollten sich auf eine Runde einigen, oder?


----------



## Frazer (24. August 2004)

Da mein SSP-Rahmen immernoch nicht da ist,  bleibt mir ja wenig anderes übrig, als mitm Schalter zu fahren...   

Und die 120Km sind mir zu lang, da begleite ich euch doch lieber quasi als moralische Unterstützung    damit ihr auch ankommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manic (24. August 2004)

Also für nen MAratrhon finde ich die 45km zu luschig, obwohl die sicher auch schon langen würde. Aber wer wills chon nach drei STunden wieder im Ziel sein. Und dann auch noch ohne Voranmeldung und so.

Dahr hatte ich mir 75 km Runde ausgeguckt. Das wird sicher shcon ein Brett, wenn die Veranstalter vons chwierigem und fast nur Gelände sprechen.

@Fuzzy: lag ich eigentlich mit meiner VErmutung zur Bremshülle komplett surchgehend beiM Tommasini richtig? Nur mal so am Rande....


----------



## TortureKing (24. August 2004)

abwarten, Tee trinken und Höhenprofil abwarten  ..... mir ist es egal, wobei mir die 75 km Runde mit dem SSP und vielen HM sicher reicht


----------



## Altitude (24. August 2004)

ich werd wohl auch mitspielen...

...solang ich nicht organisieren muß, bin ich dabei...


----------



## Frazer (24. August 2004)

@Alti

des will ich ja wohl auch gemeint haben!!!!


@all

ich hab da irgendwas von Nudelparty am Freitag gelesen.... TK?! Wär doch was für uns     ob die da vielleicht auch ne Pizza haben??   

Ernsthaft: ich hab mir den Termin fest in meinen Kalender eingetragen, den kleinen Ausflug nach Lanza werd ich wohl verschieben, also stünde eine Anreise Freitags nix im Wege...    so a bissl Feiern abends wird ja wohl drin sein, vor allem wenn ich mir überlege, dass hier anscheinend die richtigen Leut mitfahren...


----------



## Beelzebub (24. August 2004)

notiert!!!!!

muss ich das mal mit meinem chef wegen frei bekommen klären.

also wenn dann 1 gang rad!!!! ist ja schliesslich das GBBC finale.


----------



## sunflower (25. August 2004)

Ach Jungs, sucht euch doch endlich mal gscheite Termine aus. Das wird so wieder nix mit Chefgroupie spielen... Prüfungen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FuzzyLogic (25. August 2004)

sunflower schrieb:
			
		

> Ach Jungs, sucht euch doch endlich mal gscheite Termine aus. Das wird so wieder nix mit Chefgroupie spielen... Prüfungen...



Mach du dich lieber mal locker, das Studium gibt es nicht, bei dem man jedes WE lernen muss.


----------



## Coffee (25. August 2004)

huhu ihr   

sacht mal, bleibt ihr dann über nacht? also fahrt freitach schon runter? oder wie oder was   


coffee


----------



## Frazer (25. August 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> sacht mal, bleibt ihr dann über nacht? also fahrt freitach schon runter? oder wie oder was




Ich für meinen Teil hab des scho so eingeplant, is ja doch net wirklich der näheste Weg....    geschätzt 300km oder?!


----------



## blacksurf (25. August 2004)

na das klingt doch jut.....
da darf ich mit meinem Eisdielenbike nicht fehlen   
wegen mir die 75 Kilometer-Runde....

Hoffe mir kommen keine Termine dazwischen...
 


Blacksurf
wieder frisch vom Gardasee zurück
und natürlich bei Meckies gewesen, wie sich das
für eine Eisdielenbikerin gehört


----------



## TortureKing (25. August 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> huhu ihr
> 
> sacht mal, bleibt ihr dann über nacht? also fahrt freitach schon runter? oder wie oder was
> 
> ...


klaro


----------



## nutallabrot (25. August 2004)

wie siehts denn da mit Buchungsfristen aus? Vielleicht sollten wir das mal fest ausmachen...was meint ihr?


----------



## FuzzyLogic (25. August 2004)

Red ich eigentlich chinesisch?   


			
				FuzzyLogic schrieb:
			
		

> Aber welche Runde fahren wir denn nun, denke schon, die SSpler sollten sich auf eine Runde einigen, oder?



Jetzt sagt mir doch mal, wie lange ihr fahren wollt (zaehle bis jetzt zwei Stimmen fuer 75 km), braucht man zwar nicht unbedingt fuer die Anmeldung, aber ich mache den Leuten doch immer gerne ne Freude und gebe sowas an.


----------



## Coffee (25. August 2004)

ich nehm die 25 km kids runde   


coffee


----------



## manic (25. August 2004)

Also ich fahr die 75er. PUNKT!

Und was das Anmelden angeht, so hoffe ich noch das Phaty ne shcöne GEsamtlösung hinbekommt. Siehe Thread iM SSP-Forum.


----------



## FuzzyLogic (25. August 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> ich nehm die 25 km kids runde



Die waere mir eigentlich auch am liebsten.   

1600 hm mit dem Singlespeeder, da wird mir jetzt schon schlecht. Vor allem die Schmach, wenn man vom Besenwagen eingeholt wird, schliesslich haben die in Wasgau ein Zeitlimit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nutallabrot (25. August 2004)

ich bin für 75 km ohne Schaltung - ist doch klar!


----------



## manic (25. August 2004)

75 km sind bösartig,a ber man will ja nen Marathon fahren. aslo lass DIch nichthängen. Und vor dem Besenwagen herfahrne ist doch ok. 

Außerdem warst Du ja der fitteste in berlin, solltest Dir also am wenigsten Sorgen machen. Und noch besser: Im gegensatz zu mir kannst Du auch die nächsten drei Wochen weitertrainieren.

Wie ist dennd as ZEitlimit?


----------



## Coffee (25. August 2004)

besenwagen? mach dir keine hoffnung, es wird keinen wagen auf der strecke geben. les mal die beschreibung auf der www von dem marathon. dh. treten bis zum umfallen   


coffee


----------



## manic (25. August 2004)

Besenmopped vielleicht?


----------



## FuzzyLogic (25. August 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> es wird keinen wagen auf der strecke geben



Das ist ja das schlimme. Da kommt dann irgendwann ein Cross- mopped oder so, und weist dir den kuerzesten Weg zum Ziel. Das heisst nicht nur, dass du bis dahin doch noch treten musst, sondern, dass du dann eventuell auch noch fuer jeden erkennbar aus der falschen Richtung im Ziel einlaeufst...


----------



## manic (25. August 2004)

Na da sollte doch Ansporn genug sein, damit einem das nicht passiert. Aber wenn es mir an dem Tag nicht gut geht, switche ich eben auf die 45er Runde.  je nach Alokoholgenuss am vortag vielleicht auch ratsam. Aber ich sag mal 6h ist man gleich unterwegs.


----------



## TortureKing (25. August 2004)

naja ..die km sind nicht das problem ..... aber die Höhenmeter


----------



## Frazer (25. August 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> naja ..die km sind nicht das problem ..... aber die Höhenmeter




Das hört sich an wie: nicht die Länge machts, sondern die Technik    

Ich fahr die 75km.
Ich werde am Freitag anreisen.
Ich werde Schalter fahren.

Noch fragen???   

In die Organisationsphase treten wir dann bei einem Extra-Pizzafuttern, weil schließlich läuft ohne anständige Ernährung erstmal garnix    
Dann könn mer auch beschliessen, wer wann mit wem usw....


----------



## Coffee (26. August 2004)

So leute, das habt ihr jetzt davon, 


*ich bin dabei*  

jetzt habt ihr mich für die 2 tage an der backe.    und ihr seit schuld, wenn ich womöglich das alles auch noch mit dem SSP mache.


grüße coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TortureKing (26. August 2004)

OK ... Schuld


----------



## Frazer (26. August 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> OK ... Schuld





DITO!!


----------



## TortureKing (26. August 2004)

wer nimmt Zimmer, hätte da was, bitte kurzfristig sprich heute Bescheid geben
DZ = 46  oder Ferienwohnung .......


----------



## Coffee (26. August 2004)

*zwinker* blacksurf und ich sind versorgt   


grüße coffee


----------



## FuzzyLogic (26. August 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> wer nimmt Zimmer, hätte da was, bitte kurzfristig sprich heute Bescheid geben
> DZ = 46  oder Ferienwohnung .......



Puuh. Ganz schoen kurzfristig. Ferienwohnung kostet was, fuer wieviele? Wo genau?


----------



## Coffee (26. August 2004)

@ fuzzy,

für so einen marathon/Veranstaltung ist es eben nciht kurzfristig. Du glaubst garnicht wie die dort schon überal ausgebucht sind.  habe heute vormittag schon rumtelefoniert und es ist garnciht einfach. deshalb der aufruf von tortoureking.

coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TortureKing (26. August 2004)

FuzzyLogic schrieb:
			
		

> Puuh. Ganz schoen kurzfristig. Ferienwohnung kostet was, fuer wieviele? Wo genau?


Ferienwohnung auch nur für 4 Preis um die 60-70 .... direkte Nähe zum Wettkampfgelände .... nur einmal Berg runter rollen und schon ist man da


----------



## manic (26. August 2004)

Also ich wäre für Ferienwohnung zu haben.


----------



## Frazer (26. August 2004)

*gleichmaldenArmheb*

Für die Ferienwohnung bin ich auch zu haben.... solang ich net mitm TK in einem Bett schlafen muss... sonst will er noch kuscheln oder so


----------



## FuzzyLogic (26. August 2004)

Ferienwohnung


----------



## Coffee (26. August 2004)

na dann seit ihr doch schon 4 *gg* und Tortureking kann zuschlagen...hopphopp...alle mit einem dach übern kopf und heisse duschen  

@ tortureking, ist das ne FW von dem gasthof wo blacksurf und ich sind? wär doch super-

grüße coffee


----------



## Frazer (26. August 2004)

VERDAMMT!!!

manic, Fuzzy, TK und ich... in einer Ferienwohnung?! Können wir das denn verantworten?! ... schließlich gilt es ja, ein Rennen zu fahren


----------



## TortureKing (26. August 2004)

erst mal noch sammeln .... Nuttela, Belze und co fehlen noch


----------



## blacksurf (26. August 2004)

los, los!
Anmelden!!!!
 


*hab schon das formular ausgedruckt und ausgefüllt   *


----------



## FuzzyLogic (26. August 2004)

Wenn Beelze, Alti, Nutella und evtl. Bateman bereit waeren zusammen zu ziehen, dann haetten wir auch schon die zweite Wohnung voll...


----------



## TortureKing (26. August 2004)

Alti und Bateman fahren glaube ich auf ner anderen Schiene ..... aber k.A. ..... Meldungen hier rein und ich kümmer mich dann .... Zimmerverteilung kriegen wir dann schon hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (26. August 2004)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> los, los!
> Anmelden!!!!
> *hab schon das formular ausgedruckt und ausgefüllt   *



meins ist schon am postweg *gg* wir frauen sind eben gut organisiert   


coffee


----------



## nutallabrot (26. August 2004)

also ich melde mich auch mal vorsichtig für die FW wenns nicht allzu teuer ist....und wenn ich mit TK ein Bett teilen muss will ich aber an der Wand schlafen...obwohl...da kann ich ja gar net flüchten!   

werd mal das Formular ausdrucken


----------



## TortureKing (26. August 2004)

nutallabrot schrieb:
			
		

> also ich melde mich auch mal vorsichtig für die FW wenns nicht allzu teuer ist....und wenn ich mit TK ein Bett teilen muss will ich aber an der Wand schlafen...obwohl...da kann ich ja gar net flüchten!
> 
> werd mal das Formular ausdrucken



Wir legen Dich einfach ins Gräberle, zw. Belze (Heidi) der geilen Transvestiten und TK, (Der Mann der immer kann)


----------



## manic (26. August 2004)

Also ich habe grade ausgefüllt., die 25 auf den Weg gebracht und den Brief in en Umschlag gesteckt.

Ab dafür!

P.S.: Und ich darf mit Blacksurf ins Zimme,r oder wie war das? *duck*


----------



## TortureKing (26. August 2004)

nutallabrot schrieb:
			
		

> also ich melde mich auch mal vorsichtig für die FW wenns nicht allzu teuer ist....und wenn ich mit TK ein Bett teilen muss will ich aber an der Wand schlafen...obwohl...da kann ich ja gar net flüchten!
> 
> werd mal das Formular ausdrucken



Jens du brauchst keine Angst haben ... sowas zartes wie Dich lass in Ruhe ..... du gehst mir immer zu schnell kaputt  

P.S. Was machen die Finger ?


----------



## nutallabrot (26. August 2004)

welche Strecke fahren wir jetzt eigentlich?? 25 oder 75km? Und ohne Schaltung - oder? Und wann genau fahren wir hin und zurück? Sollte ich wissen, da ich evtl. freitags nicht kann. Das kann ich mir aber noch einplanen.

Finger gehen im Prinzip so wie gestern und vorgestern und das wird glaube ich auch noch eine Weile so bleiben bis der Riss rausgewachsen und das Nagelbett heile ist - aber keine Sorge, wird schon wieder!


----------



## TortureKing (26. August 2004)

Wir fahren eingängig die 75 km mit 1600 hm oder so ...... die Schalter fahren gefälligst auch mit und ziehen die Fahrradanhänger mit Bierfass und Sauerstoofzelt 

Anfahrt Freitag, Nudelparty mitnehmen Pre-Race-Party-Biersaufen, dann 
Sa. Ausfahrt, After Race Party-Biersaufen
So. mal sehen und Heimfahrt

Meine Anmeldung ist auch gerade raus


----------



## Frazer (26. August 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> Anfahrt Freitag, Nudelparty mitnehmen Pre-Race-Party-Biersaufen, dann
> Sa. Ausfahrt, After Race Party-Biersaufen
> So. mal sehen und Heimfahrt




Das klingt verdammt gut!!!!   

Schließlich müssen wir anhand isotonischer Getränke noch kurzfristig unseren Glykogen-Speicher auffüllen    

Meine Anmeldung ist auch schon aufm Postweg. Ich hoff mal, dass das mit der Übernachtung problemlos klargeht und vertraue voll auf TKs Organisations-Talent


----------



## manic (26. August 2004)

Frühstück nichtvergessen! 

TK; ich vertrau Dir auch.

Gibts auch ein CDale Tossing?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frazer (26. August 2004)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> Frühstück nichtvergessen!




Hey, wenns ums Essen geht, bin ich immer dabei    

Mit 25  sollte doch dann da alles erstmal (die Anmeldung betreffend) erledigt sein, oder wen muss man da noch bestechen?!


----------



## TortureKing (26. August 2004)

soderle .... ich hab mal 4 DZ reserviert Kosten Zimmer 46 
.... die Ferienwohnung ist schon reserviert (wenn sich hier noch was ändert bekommen wir die)

Es sind für folgende Leute Zimmer gebucht:

1 Manic
2 Frazer
3 Nutella
4 Fuzzy
5 ich
6
7
8


also macht die 3 mal voll ..... BELZE WAS IST ?


----------



## FuzzyLogic (26. August 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> soderle .... ich hab mal 4 DZ reserviert Kosten Zimmer 46 



Schade das die Wohnung schon weg war.

Nehme mal an, die 46 Euro sind pro Zimmer und Nacht, richtig?

Sprich, fuer die beiden geplanten Uebernachtungen werden pro Person insgesamt 46 Euro faellig, korrekt?


----------



## TortureKing (26. August 2004)

FuzzyLogic schrieb:
			
		

> Schade das die Wohnung schon weg war.
> 
> Nehme mal an, die 46 Euro sind pro Zimmer und Nacht, richtig?
> 
> Sprich, fuer die beiden geplanten Uebernachtungen werden pro Person insgesamt 46 Euro faellig, korrekt?


kenau


----------



## manic (26. August 2004)

Ach Kinner, Ihr macht mich arm. 

Wiohnugn wäre zwar cooler gewsen, aber was will man machen: Will auch Mitte Oktober nicht merh zelten und hin und herfahren mussa uch nicht sein.


Das passt schon.


----------



## Bateman (26. August 2004)

Mahlzeit...

Phaty hat da in nem Special Deal irgendwie 50 Startplätze rausschalgen können, die für uns reserviert sind...

wie wir ( Alti und ich ) es genau machen mit dem Hinfahren weis ich auch noch net, aber das wohl in der Nähe von Phaty und daher werden wir wohl bie ihm pennen, wobei ein allgemeines "olympisches" Dorf sicher witzig wäre...

Mal sehen, aber so verpeilt wie wir sind wird das wohl erst 3 Tage vorher feststehen...gg

Bateman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TortureKing (26. August 2004)

na das wird sich alles noch Zeigen .... die 50 werden aber ja sicherlich auch bezahlt werden müssen  ......


----------



## Coffee (26. August 2004)

wat bezahlt ist ist bezahlt *gg*

@ tk, seit ihr nun im gleichen hotel wie wir?  

@ alle,

klaro nudelparty muss sein, frühstücken nehm ich lieber das hoteleigene *gg* sicher ist sicher   nicht das mir die ganzen verrückten alles wegessen   

gemeldet habe ich auch für die 75 km, wenns weniger werden wurscht. jeder meter zählt und mit dem ssp doppelt    oder wie war das *lach*

und in unsere fraue WG kommt kein mann, ausser vielleicht heidi wenn sie ihren lippenstift mitbringt *kreisch*

grüße coffee


----------



## TortureKing (26. August 2004)

jo Coffee ... gleiches Hotel wie Ihr


----------



## Coffee (26. August 2004)

geilomat......  


coffee


----------



## Beelzebub (27. August 2004)

muss noch klären ob ich frei bekomme. sollte ich pech haben und kein zimmer mehr bekommen penn ich im auto. duschen kann ich ja bei euch


----------



## Altitude (27. August 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> *gleichmaldenArmheb*
> 
> Für die Ferienwohnung bin ich auch zu haben.... solang ich net mitm TK in einem Bett schlafen muss... sonst will er noch kuscheln oder so



FERIENWOHUNG KLINGT GUT!!!

ich teil mir auch das Bettchen mim Murat 

das Ihr sowas immer anleiern müsst, wenn ich nicht da bin!!!

Ich werd aber mim Melden und Bettchen mal warten was die SiSp-Gemeinde so plant...

Grüße aus Wien...


----------



## TortureKing (27. August 2004)

nee Alti, Ferienwohnung iss leider nicht mehr, Belze mach mal schnell

Aktueller Stand der gebuchten Zimmer:

1 Manic
2 Frazer
3 Nutella
4 Fuzzy
5 ich
6 Belze (Du mußt, mach mal schnell klar, sonst bleib ich auf dem Zimmer sitzen)
7 
8


----------



## Altitude (27. August 2004)

Ok, ich nehm ein Doppelzimmer für Biggi, Hillary und mich...


----------



## FuzzyLogic (27. August 2004)

Na dann hoffen wir alle mal das Beelze kommt, sonst geht das nach wie vor irgendwie nicht auf...


----------



## TortureKing (27. August 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, ich nehm ein Doppelzimmer für Biggi, Hillary und mich...


"Dreams are my reality, ......" 

La Boum-King


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (27. August 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> "Dreams are my reality, ......"
> 
> La Boum-King



Ich brauch nicht Träumen:

Biggi = meine bessere Hälfte  
Hillary = mein Spot Titan Singlespeeder  

noch Fragen???


----------



## TortureKing (27. August 2004)

LOL .... ok, gebucht .... 

Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus das Belze kann und mache den Sack zu und bestätige dem Hotel die Zimmer entgültig, damit uns die nicht doch noch abhanden kommen.

Ich freu mich


----------



## TortureKing (27. August 2004)

Entgültige Zimmerbuchung:

1 Manic
2 Frazer
3 Nutella
4 Fuzzy
5 ich
6 Belze (*Du mußt*, mach mal schnell klar, sonst bleib ich auf dem Zimmer sitzen)
7 Alti
8 & seine Mädels


----------



## nutallabrot (27. August 2004)

sodele, Anmeldung ist raus


----------



## Frazer (27. August 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> Biggi = meine bessere Hälfte




Soso... und was is etz mit mir?! Muss ich wohl doch mitm TK ein Bettchen teilen.... immer Deine leeren Versprechen hier


----------



## Coffee (27. August 2004)

so jungs, mein SSP ist nun bereit für die strapazen. Jetzt muss ich den umbau nur noch einreiten  


coffee


----------



## TortureKing (7. September 2004)

Zimmer sind bestätigt ..... eins fehtl aber noch da ich von Belze immer noch keinen Bescheid hab 

 

Sach mal an .... sonst ist das letzte Zimmer weg und einer von uns ist der Depp der auf der Straße pennen muß 

Gebucht sind voläufig noch 3 Doppelzimmer, wir sind aber etwas mehr Leute 
1 Manic
1 Frazer
2 Nutella
2 Fuzzy
3 Alti
3 Alti
4 ich
4 Belze


Ach ja .... auch im Ausland wissen die schon wer unsere Mutti ist und haben uns gleich unter dem Namen von Coffee vereinnahmt


----------



## Coffee (7. September 2004)

was oh weh, das kann ja heiter werden ;-)


coffee


----------



## Altitude (7. September 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> so jungs, mein SSP ist nun bereit für die strapazen. Jetzt muss ich den umbau nur noch einreiten
> 
> 
> coffee



Wenn Du Begleitung willst...HIER!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TortureKing (7. September 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> was oh weh, das kann ja heiter werden ;-)
> 
> 
> coffee



jo ... hatte nur in nem NEbensatz erwähnt das Ihr offensichtlich ja auch in dem Hotel gebucht habt .... schon wars um unsere Identität geschehen .... und heute als ich nach meiner Reservierung auf meinen Namen nachfragte, kam die Antwort "Noi, da hammer aber nix auf dehn Name" ..... "Nur auf XXXXXX" ..... und ich war wieder glücklich


----------



## Coffee (7. September 2004)

@tortureking,

bin halt a "allerweltskindl"   

@ alti,

ist schon eingeritten *lach* leider zu spät dran


----------



## Altitude (7. September 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> @ alti,
> 
> ist schon eingeritten *lach* leider zu spät dran



"Blöde Kuh"  

@all
wer fährt jetzt eigentlich welche Distanz???


----------



## TortureKing (7. September 2004)

die SSPler (also alle) 75


----------



## Coffee (7. September 2004)

jawoll, auch wenn wir hinterer aussehen als wären wir 75  

coffee


----------



## Altitude (7. September 2004)

ich wollt eigentlich die 45 rollen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (7. September 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> ich wollt eigentlich die 45 rollen...




weichei


----------



## Altitude (7. September 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> weichei



scheiß Gruppenzwang...

ich fahr die 75 und bleib an Deinem Hinterrad


----------



## Frazer (7. September 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> ich fahr die 75 und bleib an Deinem Hinterrad




*froi*

na da gibts ja wohl wieder so manche Bergwertung, die ich gegen Dich gewinnen kann     

Fahre natürlich auch die 75, is doch klar.... trainier ja auch scho fleißig


----------



## Beelzebub (8. September 2004)

so kinners,

ich werde definitiv nicht mit dabei sein an besagtem wochenende, da ich leider auf einem geburtstag eingeladen bin


----------



## TortureKing (10. September 2004)

Neue Buchung, da ja Belze nicht kann aber dafür Helga mit mir kuscheln will 
1 Manic
1 Frazer
2 Nutella
2 Fuzzy
3 Alti
3 Alti
4 ich
4 Helga die Schreckliche


Evtl. bekommen wir doch noch die Ferienwohnung .... dann haben wir da auch noch ne Koch-Party-Spaßhablocation


----------



## Coffee (10. September 2004)

du bist mal wieder der organisationsweltmeister ;-)

P.S. dürfen wir beiden frauen dann auch zum pastaschlecken kommen?


coffee


----------



## TortureKing (10. September 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. dürfen wir beiden frauen dann kommen?



[Machomodus]
Klar, sonst kocht ja keiner ..... und vor dem Auszug muß ja auch wer putzen ..... und zum "kommen" sag ich mal nix, da fühl ich mich nicht zuständig .....
[/Machomodus]
   

WortverdreherKing


----------



## Bateman (10. September 2004)

ausserdem stelle ich hiermit den Antrag, das sich unsere beiden Ladies nicht nur kurz zum Pizzaessen nch dem Rennen gesellen sollen sondern auch mit uns noch die Nacht zum Sonntag in Lemberg bleiben sollen...

Überlegt doch mal, es sind schätze ich mal so 250 bis 300 km bis nach Lemberg, das sind mim Auto etwa 2 bis 3 Stunden, nach nem anstrengendem Biketag und nem guten Essen würde ich mich nur noch ungern ins Auto setzen müssen...

Aner es is ja schon schön dass Ihr dabei seid, schöner wäre es aber das ganze Wochenende...

Batehilde


----------



## Coffee (11. September 2004)

so jungs, das habt ihr nun davon. ihr bleibt alle einen tag länger in lemberg. habt ne tolle ferienwohnung, wie ich gestern telefonisch erfahren habe    und feiert also noch am samstag mit dem rest der verrückten. mein mann sagte wörtlich gestern abend zu mir. sag mal, spinnst du, bleib doch auch ne nacht länger    und feier mit den chaoten   naja, und dann habe ich schwupps eben einfach mal schnell das zimmer um eine nacht verlängert   

ich sag euch, jetzt habt ihr die zwei gören am hals   


also IHR habt ne feienwohnung sol ich euch ausrichten. und ansonnsten ist mitlerweile das hotel und alles total VOLL. dankt mir also für das rechtzeitige drum kümmern  

grüße coffee


----------



## Bateman (11. September 2004)

we are not worthy...

ich freu mich...

Bateman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlupp (11. September 2004)

Habe mich jetzt für die lange Runde angemeldet. Vielleicht etwas übermotiviert, man kann ja notfalls noch "abkürzen"  

Hey Frazer, wie stehts mit Taxidienst, beteilige mich auch am Heizöl.
Brauch nur noch Bett für die NAcht, Meine Ministerin hat mir grünes Licht gegeben.

Grüßle Schlupp


----------



## TortureKing (11. September 2004)

ok, dann wäre das mit den Zimmern ja geklärt ..... dann gehen wir mal auf die nächjste Frage los ..... Fahrgemeinschaften bzw. wer fährt und nimmt wen bzw. wie viele mit?


----------



## Frazer (11. September 2004)

Wenn wir Ferienwohnung haben, pennen wir dann alle da drin, oder wie muss ich des etz verstehen?!?!?   

Und noch was: haben wir fürn Schlupp noch n Plätzchen frei?!?! Notfalls sollte des doch auch mit Iso-Matte oder so kein großartiges Problem sein.... oder Alti lässt Tante B. einfach daheim     

Fahrtechnisch: wenn wir es nicht organisiert bekommen, so n Gefährt zu nehmen wie ihr für Berlin hattet, dann werd ich wohl selber fahren, mitm Dachträger halt. Dann kann ich zwar nur um die 140 fahren, aber des macht mir ja nix   

@schlupp: der Platz auf meinem Dachträger is für Dich reserviert. Musst halt nur bis Sonntag mit den ganzen Chaoten aushalten, denke nämlich mal nich, dass wir scho am Samstag wieder heimwärts düsen


----------



## schlupp (11. September 2004)

Also Isomatte ist ok für mich? Bin ich voll und ganz gewohnt. 
Den Tag mit den Chaoten noch auszustehen wird auch nicht das große Problem sein, bin ja von Grund auf Menschenlieb und hab mit jedem Mitleid   

gibt es noch jemanden, der auf die lange Schleife geht?
Sonst halt ich mal noch bei den Sportstudis, oder im Shop die Ohren auf

Tschö mit "Ö"
Schlupp


----------



## Frazer (11. September 2004)

schlupp schrieb:
			
		

> gibt es noch jemanden, der auf die lange Schleife geht?



Wennst ganz lieb "bitte bitte" sagst, überleg ich es mir vielleicht


----------



## Coffee (12. September 2004)

huhu

@ tortoureking,

deswegen treffen wir uns am 22 auch beim MEXICANER ;-))


coffee


----------



## TortureKing (12. September 2004)

nö, da geh ich zum Essen hin ... und zum tauschen 


.... und alles was nicht irgendwo schriftlich festgehalten ist, können sich die alten Hasenhirne doch eh nicht merken


----------



## Bateman (12. September 2004)

hey Kinners, Streckenprofil online...

http://www.wasgau-mtb-marathon.de/html/-_streckenprofil.html

Bateman


----------



## TortureKing (12. September 2004)

schon länger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bateman (12. September 2004)

dschuldichung da Herr...

hatte heute sehr viel zu tun, sonst hätt ich schon geschrieben...sorry Süsser...

Batehilde


----------



## TortureKing (12. September 2004)

ach ist doch egal ... aber ich habs schon vorgestern oder so gesehen  .... war aber nicht flexibel genug, daran zu denken es hier auch zu posten. 

Bussi mein Hase


----------



## manic (13. September 2004)

Hab ich shcon erwähnt das Ihr alle so gut zu mir seid? 

Ichwürde ja gerne jemanden mitnehmen, aber das wird reichlich albern,w enn ich von HN erst nach N fahre und hinterher in die Pfalz...


----------



## Blumenwiese (13. September 2004)

achtung achtung. Der letzte Platz ist hiermit reserviert. Ich habe eben erfahren, dass ich auchkommen und fahren werde. Wer mir diesen Platz streitig machen will, der soll bitte schieben!

Freu mich ein paar von euch zu sehen.!!
Die INternetseite tuts leider grad nicht. Kann mir einer sagen ob es auch megakurzdistanz gibt ala 3 km?  ne welche distanzen gibts denn? 55?


----------



## Coffee (14. September 2004)

also es gibt die 42 luschi runde und die 72 SSP oder 85 oder 106 oder so ähnlich *G*


coffee


----------



## Blumenwiese (14. September 2004)

hm... das pinkelt mir die frau coffee direkt ans beinchen.

45 wäre richtig für mich 

aber irgendwie habe ich auf den anmeldet pdf die "luschenrunde" nirgends gesehn. naja wird schon passen. notfalls kürz ich ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (14. September 2004)

Blumenwiese schrieb:
			
		

> hm... das pinkelt mir die frau coffee direkt ans beinchen.
> 
> 45 wäre richtig für mich
> 
> aber irgendwie habe ich auf den anmeldet pdf die "luschenrunde" nirgends gesehn. naja wird schon passen. notfalls kürz ich ab.



für de luschenrunde muss man sich erst am freitag/samstag vor ort anmelden ;-)


grüße coffee


----------



## Beelzebub (14. September 2004)

man,man,man gut das ich rechtzeitig abgesagt hatte. seit heute weiss ich das ich 100%ig sowieso nicht gekonnt hätte. zu der zeit ist mein cheffe im urlaub für 2 wochen.

und ich ar$ch hab noch über 4 wochen urlaub für dieses jahr


----------



## Frazer (14. September 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> und ich ar$ch hab noch über 4 wochen urlaub für dieses jahr




ich nehm dir den gerne ab


----------



## TortureKing (22. September 2004)

nochmals zu den Zimmern und PN´s die ich bekommen habe ..... 
Fuzzy ... Deine 4 Betten statt 2 gehen klar (ihr nehmt dann die Ferienwohnung, müßt dann aber für uns kochen)
und @ Frazer Isomatte ist möglich aber nur eine pro Zimmer .....


----------



## TortureKing (22. September 2004)

also neuer Stand

die Päärchen gehen in die DZ´s
DZ 1 Manic +1
DZ 2 Fuzzy +1
DZ 3 Alti +2

Die Fereinwohnung wird von der wilden Horde belegt (eigentlich Platz für 3-4 Leute, wer mehr kommt muss in der Duschkabine schlafen und für sexuelle Dienstleistungen zur Verfügung stehen:

Schlafzimmer ich
Schlafzimmer Helga die Schreckliche
Lustknabenzimmer Nutella
Lustknabenzimmer Frazer


----------



## Frazer (22. September 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> Kinderzimmer Nutella
> KinderzimmerFrazer




Solange der Jens net kuscheln mag


----------



## TortureKing (22. September 2004)

Frazer schrieb:
			
		

> Solange der Jens net kuscheln mag


darfst auch mit Helga oder mir 



> Lustknabenzimmer Nutella
> Lustknabenzimmer Frazer


----------



## manic (22. September 2004)

Ääääähhhh, okeee.


----------



## Frazer (22. September 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> darfst auch mit Helga oder mir




Da wird der Alti aber wieder so eifersüchtig .... und außerdem bin ich kein Mann für nur eine Nacht


----------



## nutallabrot (22. September 2004)

*hust*....*spuck*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manic (7. Oktober 2004)

Ääähhh Leutz, ich habe ein kleines Problem: Meine Freundin kann an dem Wochenende nicht und so habe ich noch nen Platz bei mir im Zimmer frei.


----------



## TortureKing (7. Oktober 2004)

das selbe Problem hat doch Fuzzi, oder ?
also besorgt doch einfach noch 2 Leute ... bzw.  einer ist doch schon bei Frazer dabei oder ?


----------



## manic (7. Oktober 2004)

Na ja, also wenn Fuzzys Freundin doch nicht mitgeht, kann man vielleicht auch eiN zimmer stornieren: die haben wegen des mArathons sicher kein problem das Zimmer loszuwerden. Muss ja aber nicht sein. 

Bzw. am einfachsten sucht man sich bei der SSP-Bande jemanden der eins braucht. 

Davon abgesehen: Wenn Frazers Kumpel sich mit mir ein Zimmer teilt, wäre das Problem ja shcon gelöst. Ich bring auch Oropax mit. 

@ TK: Kannst mir ja dann die Nummer von dem Hotel geben, damit ich mich drum kümmern kann.


----------



## TortureKing (7. Oktober 2004)

stornieren ist nicht mehr drin ..... zumindest nicht kostenlos .....


----------



## Coffee (7. Oktober 2004)

ich find stornieren aus solch einem grund auch ziehmlich unfair   

Ihr habt alle früh genug gewusst wie das mit den zimmern läuft. für euch wurden extra nochmals zimmer nachgeordert. und nun sollen wegen euch wieder welche storniert werden. find ich nicht ok. sollen sich eure frauen doch mal überlegen was sie wollen!!!

einzige faire möglichkeit. wenn hier im forum wen suchen der das /die zimmer übernimmt.

denn dranhängen tuen ICH und TORTURE, denn WIR haben reserviert. und WIR müssen dafür auch gerade stehen.


coffee


----------



## manic (7. Oktober 2004)

Moooment, jetzt mal halbe Welle. Also völlig klar ist das das stornieren, wenn, nicht über Euch laufen könnte und sollte. und falls Kosten entstehen würden, die unser Problem wären. Außerdem habe ich es als eine der Möglichkeiten genannt. Auch nicht unbedingt meine priorisierte, da ich solche Aktionen auch nicht mag.

ABER bevor ich das Doppelzimmer alleine nutzen und zahlen müsste, würde ICH unter Erklärung der Gründe gerne halt beim Hotel anfragen, ob sich danoch was machen lässt. Und ich glaube mal das ich das so darstellen könnte, das klar wird das Ihr da nix zu könnt. Auch denen ist klar das Ihr als reservierende nicht für alle Möglichketien und Leute reservieren könnt. Aber egal. Was glaubt ihr wohlö warum ich nach der Nummer gefragt habe und die Sache erstmal hier inden thread gestellt habe? Und dabei auch nach Frazers Kumpel gefragt habe? 

Deswegen habe ich ja gefragt. 

Also bitte tut mal etwas langsam, denn dazwischenkommen kann immer mal was. Ihr könnt mir glauebn das Sie auch gerne mitgegangen wäre.


----------



## Coffee (7. Oktober 2004)

klar manic, aber verstehe uns bitte auch. wenn der freund vom frazer, anstatt im schlafsack zu pennen nun mit dir das zimmer teilt, wär doch alles prima. also klär das doch einfach mal ab. denn befor ein zimmer mit 3 besetzt wird, sollten erst die normalen betten besetzt werden.

grüße coffee

grüße coffee


----------



## manic (7. Oktober 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> klar manic, aber verstehe uns bitte auch. wenn der freund vom frazer, anstatt im schlafsack zu pennen nun mit dir das zimmer teilt, wär doch alles prima. also klär das doch einfach mal ab. denn befor ein zimmer mit 3 besetzt wird, sollten erst die normalen betten besetzt werden.
> 
> grüße coffee
> 
> grüße coffee



Natürlich. genau deswegen habe ich ja obene gefragt, ob sich Frazers Kumpel das reinziehen würde.


----------



## TortureKing (7. Oktober 2004)

also sind wir in der Zimmerplanung wieder mal etwas durcheinander .... @ Frazer, kommt Dein Freund sicher ? Wenn ja ergibt sich folgende Neuplanung:

DZ 1 Manic & Fuzzi
DZ 2 Frazer & Kumpel
DZ 3 Alti +2

Schlafzimmer ich
Schlafzimmer Helga die Schreckliche
Lustknabenzimmer Nutella

der entgangene finanzielle Teil der Zimmermitzahler i. d. Ferienwohnung kann dann ja in Form von Naturalien ausgeglichen werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FuzzyLogic (7. Oktober 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> das selbe Problem hat doch Fuzzi, oder ?



Halt, halt, halt!

Ich hab ne Menge Probleme, aber nicht dieses, sonst haette ich schon rechtzeitig geschrien. 

Ich hatte nur am Pizzaplauder schon erwaehnt, dass Manic noch Probleme hat, seine bessere Haelfte zu ueberzeugen. Das ging damals ja ohnehin recht fix mit der (Um-)Buchung, nachdem ich mit Vorbehalt gesagt hatte, wir kommen vermutlich zu viert. Zu dem Zeitpunkt war eigentlich noch garnicht klar, ob wir die Ferienwohnung kriegen koennen, am naechsten Tag war es dann klar und wir sofort eingeplant. Da es da so aussah, als ob es hinhaut war das auch ok.

Wenn Manic jetzt allein fahren muss, ist ein Problem, das geloest ist, wenn der Kumpel von Frazer (wie heisst der nochmal, Schlump?) sich mit Manic das Zimmer teilt.

Nur wenn das nicht klappt muss man eventuell ein Zimmer stornieren, oder aehnliches, und sich dann Gedanken ueber Zusatzkosten machen, ich wuerde auf jeden Fall einen Teil davon tragen, aber erstmal will ich auf jeden Fall weiterhin ein Doppelzimmer, und was wir mit dem "halben Zimmer" machen, das wir jetzt zu viel haben, dazu sollte man erstmal die Kandidaten fragen die bisher mit Schlafsack im Auto, oder sonstwie pennen wollten.

Immer ruhig mit den jungen Pferden.


----------



## Coffee (7. Oktober 2004)

na dan ist doch wieder alles   


coffee


----------



## TortureKing (7. Oktober 2004)

also gut ... alle fahren hin ... wir verteilen uns irgendwie .. und alle zahlen alles


----------



## FuzzyLogic (7. Oktober 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> also gut ... alle fahren hin ... wir verteilen uns irgendwie .. und alle zahlen alles



Zumal mir die neue Zimmerverteilung sowieso nicht gefallen hatte.

Wenn will ich zwischen dir und Helga im "Graebbele" schlafen.


----------



## manic (7. Oktober 2004)

Ach omm schon Spatzerl. Niemand schnarcht Dir so schön die Ohren zu wie ich.


----------



## (Nordlicht) (7. Oktober 2004)

Vielleicht fahre ich mit, wenn sich eurer Zimmerproblem noch nicht gelöst hat.

Gruss

Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TortureKing (9. Oktober 2004)

moin schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht fahre ich mit, wenn sich eurer Zimmerproblem noch nicht gelöst hat.
> 
> Gruss
> 
> Rainer



von Freitag auf Samstag  hättest Du auf jeden Fall schon mal ein Bett .... und am Sa, dürfte es sicher auch irgendwie gehen .... noch interesse ?


----------



## TortureKing (12. Oktober 2004)

Bekommen wir das mit den Zimmern noch auf die Reihe ?

Manic hat nun auch wieder Probleme .... also Jungs, wir müssen tacheles reden !

Wir haben von Freitag bis Sonntag 4 DZ und eine Ferienwohnung gebucht:

Fr. - So. kommen fest:
Blacksurf, Coffee, Frazer, Manic, Fuzzy, Frau Fuzzy, Nutella, Bateman, ich  
Sa. - So kommen dazu:
Alti und Frau Alti

Wäre folgende Zimmerverteilung für Euch denkbar:

Fr. - So. :
1tes DZ: Coffe und Blacksurf
2tes DZ: Fuzzy mit Frau
3tes DZ: Frazer und Nutella
4tes DZ: steht von Fr. auf Sa. noch leer insofern von Euch nicht noch einer kurzfristig kommt
FW: Bateman und ich (und wenn wir das 4.DZ evtl. komplett vermieten können, Alti dann auch)

Wir können die Zimmereinteilung natürlich noch verschieben .... faktisch müssen wir jetzt aber erst mal alles belegen.
*
Kommen jetzt noch irgendwelche die hier nicht aufgeführt wurden, bzw. benötigen ein Bett oder gar ein DZ für das Weekend ???
*


----------



## manic (12. Oktober 2004)

@TK: Anscheinend hat sich wirklich an dem Wochenende alles verschworen. 

Also generell zu mir: Ich hab kein problem damit mit jemand im Zimmer zu liegen, auf dem Boden zu liegen oder auch Samstag auf Sonntag kein Zimme rzu haben und heim zur Frau zu fahren. 

Stornogebühren anfallen trage ich selbstverständlich. Nur Fr. auf Sa. sollte ich mich irgendwohin betten können. Dementsprechend müsstest Du mich auf der Liste noch ergänzen.


----------



## Bateman (12. Oktober 2004)

Hm, also ich frag dann nochmal Phaty und Phil...
die wollten eigentlch immer zu Phaty heimfahren, weil der nur 30 km entfernt wohnt, aber des is ja auch a schmarrn...

weiss heute abend mehr...

Bateman


----------



## TortureKing (12. Oktober 2004)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> @TK: Anscheinend hat sich wirklich an dem Wochenende alles verschworen.
> 
> Also generell zu mir: Ich hab kein problem damit mit jemand im Zimmer zu liegen, auf dem Boden zu liegen oder auch Samstag auf Sonntag kein Zimme rzu haben und heim zur Frau zu fahren.
> 
> Falls Stornogebührne anfallen trage ich die selbstverständlich auch. Nur Fr. auf Sa. sollte ichmich irgendwohin betten können. Dementsprechend müsstest Du mich auf der Liste noch ergänzen.



ups ...dann hab ich dich noch vergessen  ..... 

1tes DZ: Coffe und Blacksurf
2tes DZ: Fuzzy mit Frau
3tes DZ: Frazer und Manic
4tes DZ: steht von Fr. auf Sa. noch leer insofern von Euch nicht noch einer kurzfristig kommt
FW: Bateman, Nutella und ich (und wenn wir das 4.DZ evtl. komplett vermieten können, Alti dann auch)

KOMMT SONST NOCH WER DER NICHT AUFGEFÜHRT IST ? Wenn noch einer will, dann ist dan machen wir das DZ mit Manic + X voll und alles ist im grünen Bereich ... ansonsten hoffen wir auf 2 Vollbucher


----------



## Frazer (12. Oktober 2004)

Nu muss ich meinen Senf auch mal dazu geben   

Eigentlich wären ja noch 2 Kumpels von mir mitgefahren, wobei einer heute wegen akuten Knieproblemen abgesagt hat (Entzündung im Knie und der Doc hat davon abgeraten, am WE nen Marathon zu fahren)

Der andere fährt irgendwie am Fr mit nem anderen Kumpel zu dessen Arbeitskollegen, der anscheinend in Lemberg (oder so) wohnt, die können da pennen. Also war diese Planung auch wieder fürn Ar***   



			
				manic schrieb:
			
		

> Stornogebühren anfallen trage ich selbstverständlich.



Soo, und da nun auch meine Mis(t)planung zu solchen Ergebnissen führt, werde ich mich natürlich an evtl. anfallenden Stornogebühren beteiligen, des fänd ich dann wirklich nur fair.


@Fuzzy

sach mal, wenn deine Hübsche mitfährt, sollen wir die dann irgendwo abholen??


----------



## manic (12. Oktober 2004)

qFrazr: Fuzzys LAdy nahme ich mit. Wir wohnen aj nur 4 km auseinander. Habe ich wneigstens ne attraktive Begleitung wärend der Fahrt.


----------



## Frazer (12. Oktober 2004)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> Habe ich wneigstens ne attraktive Begleitung wärend der Fahrt.




Dem hab ich grad mal nix entgegen zu setzen


----------



## TortureKing (12. Oktober 2004)

also folgende Spielarten würden sich ergeben .......

wir könnten Interessenten noch anbieten:

*ein DZ für das komplette Weekend
oder
ein Bett für das komplette Weekend
oder 
ein DZ für Fr. auf Sa.*

P.S. Zum Glück hab  ich mal als Geschäftsführer bei nem Jugendreiseveranstalter gearbeitet


----------



## Frazer (12. Oktober 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. Zum Glück hab  ich mal als Geschäftsführer bei nem Jugendreiseveranstalter gearbeitet




Was würden wir nur ohne Dich machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manic (12. Oktober 2004)

@TK:


----------



## schlupp (12. Oktober 2004)

Also als Kumpel vom Frazer, der evtl. für Stornogebühren verabtwortlich ist, würde ich mit aufkommen. Gar kein act. Soll der Frazer mir halt stecken, falls da was ist. Werde dafür aufkommen.
Der Chris entscheidet sich übrigens erst an Do ob seine Knieprobleme noch akut sind. Das heißt, das evtl doch ein Isomattenabhorcher fällig wird. Es wäre so schön, wenn gesundheit berechenbar wäre.  

@ Frazer: Gabel ist übrigens ne Platinum mit falschem Sticker. Habe bei Centurion nachgehagt. Preis steht aber trotzdem. Soll ich beim Einbau mit Hand anlegen, oder brauchst du dafür nen Rohrschneider?
Noch was: Hätte evtl `04 er XTR Kurbelgarnitur zu gutem Preis. Interesse? Schmerzgrenze? (Ist auch nicht verbogen   )

Keep on Riding
So long
Schlupp


----------



## TortureKing (12. Oktober 2004)

Soderle:

1tes DZ: Coffee und Blacksurf
2tes DZ: Fuzzy mit Frau
3tes DZ: Frazer und Manic
4tes DZ: Nutella und Singlestoph
FW: Bateman und ich / von Sa. auf So. dann noch Alti mit seiner allerliebsten

Alles kloar


----------



## Altitude (12. Oktober 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> FW: Bateman und ich / von Sa. auf So. dann noch Alti mit seiner allerliebsten
> 
> Alles kloar



Cool - btw...lass Harry's Frau nicht hören daß er meine Allerliebste ist...

ist die "FW" unter der selben Adresse wie das Hotel zu finden???


----------



## TortureKing (12. Oktober 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> ist die "FW" unter der selben Adresse wie das Hotel zu finden???



Weis isch selbst noch nicht ... Frühstück ist aber sicher im Hotel .... werds Dir aber noch durchgeben .... SMS, Tel oder sonst wie


----------



## manic (12. Oktober 2004)

Klasse. Sieht ja aus als hätte es doch noch alles irgendwie geklappt.


----------



## Frazer (12. Oktober 2004)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> Klasse. Sieht ja aus als hätte es doch noch alles irgendwie geklappt.




Na, bei dem Organisator    


@schlupp

n Rohrschneider wär ne feine Sache, aber bis etz hat der Käufer noch net mal nen Rahmen   

Was die XTR-Kurbel angeht: kannst die noch a bissl behalten?! Wenn meine net auf Garantie getauscht wird, dann könnten wir drüber reden


----------



## manic (14. Oktober 2004)

Also wenn ihr wollt kann ich nach Lemberg mal ne größere Menge Powerbars mitbringen udn euch damit vollends in die Illegalität stürzen.  Hab da einfach zu viele von zu HAuse. Kann dann jeder mal in den Karton greifen.....


----------



## Altitude (14. Oktober 2004)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn ihr wollt kann ich nach Lemberg mal ne größere Menge Powerbars mitbringen udn euch damit vollends in die Illegalität stürzen.  Hab da einfach zu viele von zu HAuse. Kann dann jeder mal in den Karton greifen.....




mein Held


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frazer (14. Oktober 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> mein Held




Dito!!   


Ich muss aber zugeben, ich hab scho so des ein oder andere Powerbar-Gel geordert


----------



## manic (14. Oktober 2004)

@Alti: wenn das mit deinem Spot nicht ganz hinhaut, dafür aber mit meinem Surly, kannst Du ja mit dem antreten. Das ist ja in ner Stunde Abends aufgabut.


----------



## Altitude (14. Oktober 2004)

manic schrieb:
			
		

> @Alti: wenn das mit deinem Spot nicht ganz hinhaut, dafür aber mit meinem Surly, kannst Du ja mit dem antreten. Das ist ja in ner Stunde Abends aufgabut.



Danke Dir....bist a Held...

aber...nach Aussage des Besten Radhändlers der Welt ist meine intere Scheibe fest mit dem Rahmen verbunden...und das mit dem Bremsfading krieg ich wohl im Laufe der 75 km in den Griff...und nach Wasgau werd ich mal in Sachen "Scheibenbremsen" in mich gehen...

@Schmerzenkönig

Schon ne Idee wo ich die Ferienwohnung finde...immerhin braucht der Nutalla ja sein Rad...


----------



## TortureKing (14. Oktober 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Dir....bist a Held...
> 
> aber...nach Aussage des Besten Radhändlers der Welt ist meine intere Scheibe fest mit dem Rahmen verbunden...und das mit dem Bremsfading krieg ich wohl im Laufe der 75 km in den Griff...und nach Wasgau werd ich mal in Sachen "Scheibenbremsen" in mich gehen...
> 
> ...



Die ist gegenüber ... genaueres wie gesagt per SMS oder Tel


----------



## Coffee (14. Oktober 2004)

@ alti,

menno, und ich habe extra noch schnell 2 formula 4 racing besorgt   nja egal, dann fahr ich die eben an meinen neuen Singlespeed  

ich freu mich


coffee


----------



## Altitude (14. Oktober 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> @ alti,
> 
> menno, und ich habe extra noch schnell 2 formula 4 racing besorgt   nja egal, dann fahr ich die eben an meinen neuen Singlespeed
> 
> ...



Leib von Dir, aber ich mag selbst dieses Erlebnis bei Cosmic wenn mich der Hartl mit seinen Kommentaren "beglückt"

Hast Du jetzt schon Deinen "neuen Singlespeeder"???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (14. Oktober 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> Leib von Dir, aber ich mag selbst dieses Erlebnis bei Cosmic wenn mich der Hartl mit seinen Kommentaren "beglückt"



sag ja, macht nix, nehm ich sie eben selbst *gg*    


coffee


----------



## Blumenwiese (17. Oktober 2004)

war wirklich richtig schön. vorallem die neuen laufräder sind dolle 
ne tolles event! wart ihr überhaupt da? hab euch nit gesehn. lag aber bestimmt daran, dass ihr einfach dann im ziel wart, als ich losgefahren bin.


----------



## blacksurf (18. Oktober 2004)

Logisch waren wir da
Wir haben am Ziel sogar ein Interview gegeben!

Blacksurf
(Tinkers kleine Schwester  )


----------

